# Other .NET Programming > Windows Presentation Foundation (WPF) & XAML forum >  How to set scrolling property for canvas in WPF

## Shythal

Hi,

I am working on a WPF application. In this I have to set scrolling property for canvas.

If any one have any idea how to do this please reply me.



Thanks in advance.

----------


## gurge60

To scroll a Canvas, stick it in a ScrollViewer:



```
<ScrollViewer>
   <Canvas />
</ScrollViewer>
```

----------

